# Handling frogs?



## Magnum0 (Apr 10, 2008)

I know youre not supposed to handle frogs, but there are times when you just have to. (if youre cleaning the viv or it hops out).
To stop any oils getting on their skin, can you just use latex gloves? Technically then you could handle them without any problems?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i personally wouldn't use latex gloves, just make sure you hands are wet and pick them up and put them where ever you need to to clean them out. frogs dont enjoy being picked up so why stress them out. if you want something you can handle, frogs aren't the animal for you.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

basky said:


> i personally wouldn't use latex gloves, just make sure you hands are wet and pick them up and put them where ever you need to to clean them out.


Why?
I'd like to hear a reason behind this logic.

Wet hands simply provide a good medium for any bacteria on your hands to get onto your frogs skin with ease, the water wont stop the grease and oils on your skin from getting on your frog. 

Powderfree latex gloves are perfect for use with amphibians, if for example you need to move them to do maintenance or as you say, if they hop out and need a helping hand to go home!
Lotte***


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

POWDER FREE laytex gloves are a must! you should also wet them with water from the spray bottle so they are not dry.

wetting your hands stops your hands from being dry and damaging there skin, but it does NOT stop any oils or salts being absorbed into there skin, if any think it makes it easyer because it is then in a liquid form, and that is not a good thing for a creature with permiable skin!

when you do have to handle frogs, which to be honest is only realy for medical reasons as you can catch them in tubs when cleaning, it should be done as quickly as possible.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

*latex?*

deffinately dont use latex gloves, the powder in them is really bad for them wet hands is deffinately best8)


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah like most of the people on this thread have explained.

Latex gloves without he powder yes yes yes, and wetting them is also a must however make sure you wet your gloves with the chlorine and chemical free water you are using to provide humidity and drinking/bathing water in the viv as the chemicals in the water (that make it safe for us to drink) can also cause harm.

I don't know what people do about their arms but I had to catch a whites tree frog before now and in an attempt to escape from my hands the little fella (Zippy is his name) jumped towards me and landed on my arms.... thats something to think about also.


----------



## Magnum0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 
I'm not asking this because i want to handle my frog for fun, only when he needs to be held to be moved. The little thing jumped out the box last night and i had no choice but to use my hands, so i'm going to use gloves whenever i open the box or i move him.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Magnum0 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I'm not asking this because i want to handle my frog for fun, only when he needs to be held to be moved. The little thing jumped out the box last night and i had no choice but to use my hands, so i'm going to use gloves whenever i open the box or i move him.



:2thumb: good stuff.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

vawn said:


> deffinately dont use latex gloves, the powder in them is really bad for them wet hands is deffinately best8)


wet hands is defo not the best.

if you read the posts all state POWDER FREE laytex gloves


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Handling a frog should be very limited if at all.

Latex gloves....no way!

Clean wet hands has served me well for many years with thousands of frogs.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I can guarantee you that no lab scientist, researcher in the field or conservationist would "recommend" using wet hands over POWDERFREE latex gloves. 

There is absolutely no reason not to when it eliminates any risk to the animal and minimises contamination.

Lotte*


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

it is down to lazyness and a bit of arogance when people say gloves are not needed. wet hands only stops there skin sticking to your fingers, it *DOES NOT* stop the risk of the salts and oils being absorbed into there skin.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

knighty said:


> it is down to lazyness and a bit of arogance when people say gloves are not needed. wet hands only stops there skin sticking to your fingers, it *DOES NOT* stop the risk of the salts and oils being absorbed into there skin.


No it is not lazyness or arogance, but many years of keeping and breeding many, many thousands of fat healthy frogs of all types.

A good hand washing before handleing will stop the salts and oils from being on the surface of the hands. handleing of a frog should be kept to a bare minimum.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

this thread is just going round in circles.

Its personal preference as to how you handle them, how much and what you use to do it but in my college for health and safety we are taught via the national curriculum for care of exotics to use wetted powder free latex gloves when handling any amphibian type animal.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well that is your desicion, it however is not mine, and i will always use, and advice the use of powder free laytex gloves, as it is better to be safe than sorry, as there is know way of knowing that there are no substances or resadues left on your hands.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Rou said:


> this thread is just going round in circles.
> 
> Its personal preference as to how you handle them, how much and what you use to do it but


Bingo....we have a winner!:2thumb:


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Alpha Dog said:


> Bingo....we have a winner!:2thumb:


Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> Bingo....we have a winner!:2thumb:


not in my book :bash:


----------

